# Got kicked out of ICM!



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Got to ICM on Thurs around 11:00 PM looking for my boat and my place to sleep and all I found was a 2 or 3 boats in the water and a shed full of intoxicated workers. I had to get a hotel room because Randy had once again forgotten to tell anyone that boats needed to be put in. On Friday AM I had to waken a still drunk forklift driver to not only take care of my boat but now 2 others that were also waiting not taken care of Thurs as promised.

Randy stumbled onto the dock around 6:00 am with a 6 pack in tow smelling like the night before grousing at the world that he is the owner and can do what he likes......... like some sort of Hitler impersonator. He came over to me at the fuel dock and was blabbering about how much trouble I was for wanting my boat in and out of the water all the time. Went so far as to accuse me of not being normal for working on my boat on the dock a couple nites before in order to be ready for the weekend. I never caused any problems at ICM....always paid my bills and made sure the cleaning table was clean and the hoses were coiled. Anyone who knew me there knows that is true. 

So when we got back on Fri evening we had nowhere to dock. Apparently being a very good customer since they opened that place didn't mean a thing. As a matter of fact it occurred to me that was precisely why they wanted to get rid of me.....apparently 7 or 8 longtime customers others have been run off before me.........they have a waiting list and would like to get rid of as many frequent users as possible. Makes perfect sense when it interferes with your home (drinking) life! Maybe nearly dropping a boat off the top rack or was it the one that sunk or both that they decided they would prefer customers didnt use their boats much.

It was a great place last year when Mike was running it........he made ICM what is was. 

This year is so different...........questionable fuel bills, motors not flushed, unreliable service just the tip of the iceberg. My suggestion would be to buy your fuel elsewhere and keep your insurance current. 

I thought people should know the truth about what is going on there and what happened to me could happen to anyone. Usually when you evict someone there is a legitimate reason........the only explanation we were given was "I am the owner and I can kick anyone out that I want to" ! 

Those of you who know me and my son David know we are not trouble makers, just a Father and son who like to spend time together on our boat and we will continue to do so........just not sure where yet!


George


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

what's ICM


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

ANGEL said:


> what's ICM


Intercoastal Marine, a dry stack in surfside.

George,
I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with ICM. Seems like that place has gone downhill.

- Brad


----------



## bwanajcj (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like your better off not being there!! if someone doesn't want my business then they don't have to have it, or the money that goes along with it!!!!! 

I hope you find somewhere to keep your boat that treats customers right.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

George, that sounds like it really sucked. Good service is hard to find these days. I wrote a 4 page letter today to the idiots that sold me my RV. I doubt we will change either firms ways.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

From what it sounds like you are better off not being there. You don't need a drunk taking care of your floating $$ that way. It may be a major inconvenience but better/safer in the long wrong.


Jim


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

this is the 3rd or 4th time someone has posted negative about their new management..... sorry for your loss, as I am sure it really is a loss.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that is a real drag. Chris (blood) was telling me about that. Trautwein, Otte, and now you are history from there. You are right about Mike. He is a good guy. I heard about them not flushing engines. I heard somebody's peehole was caked with salt. Have you talked to Rip at Kirby yet? They might be sold out right now though. I am so glad I did not put my boat there. Those 2 new marinas cannot get online soon enough I guess.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Even though my boat is at Bridge Harbor I am hesitant to bring it up. Customer service is pretty d**n scarce there as well.

But, operating under the premise of "any port in a storm" might get you through the season and some breathing room to decide on the future.

There may be a sling hoist on "H" dock that can handle your boat.
Bob


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

I make friends easy so I'm not too put out at the moment but will check with Bridge and Kirby. At least won't be my boat that gets dropped off the forklift. The owner (Randy) is a sad and pathetic little man and wont be long before he drinks himself out of business.


----------



## Pesco (Jul 2, 2005)

Its not new management. Its the same management, just more alcohol.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thought you might find this interesting. Anyone want to go in and buy ICM??

http://www.loopnet.com/xNet/MainSite/Listing/Profile/ProfileSE.aspx?LID=14569923&linkcode=1070&sourcecode=1lww2t006a00001


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

2.8 million might be a little out my range, maybe if me and 50,000 of my trusted friends got together....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

if he keeps that stack full, with 85 boats on average $250 a month, that is 22k a month or 255k a year. It would take 8(make that 10) years if you put every cent you made back into the business. More than likely and realistically it would take the life of that drystack to pay off the debt. I guess if you wanted to take a risk and hope the value of it went up, it might make an investment opportunity. Maybe 1.2 and I could swing it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

If some one serious bought it would it fill up again?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, they have that overpriced by a solid 1mm, maybe even 1.5 mm.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Just wait and buy it from his creditors. Rik


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

you can buy the land and build a bigger one for about 1 mill. Dont forget about fuel and bait. It would make a good investment at about 1 or 1.2. I was not impressed at all when i pulled in to get fuel from their single ancient pump. I havent been back since. I have my boat at Kirby. The bunk lifts are great. If he hasnt sold it by the time the new marinas are built, it will stand empty.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Rsnap said:


> Just wait and buy it from his creditors. Rik


BINGO!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like another coastal bro in law / " Finance this and I'll run it til we find some sucker to buy it scheme". A friend of mine was took in a scheme in a coastal town a little down the road. I would not doubt there are some creditors who are hanging back like snaps around structure waiting for some California speculator to jump on this. By the friends I have in the drystacks in CL I would say about double + $what it is worth.

Those creditors wont show up until the place is sold to someone else. He probably has no means to pay. They wont repo and close it down. 
I bet anything he gives a little discount for cash.


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

That's a bummer. Sorry to hear that George. If there is a monopoly or demand outweighs supply, customer service is out the window. 

Maybe its time to look into a canal house?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

For 79000.00 there is a lot right behind with a sling, cleaning station, fenced storeage, and rv hook ups. We looked at this but passed. By all the work already there it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## beachP (Feb 5, 2005)

*storey about ICM*

me and a buddy went to work on his boat. called them at 8am got their at 9 the boat was not in the water thier were 2 others thier that wanted to go offshore that day their boats were not in the water either well at 12 we went to lunch and after lunch the boats were in the water at 130 they had told us that no one that could operater the fork life was their we got no sorry for loosing half a day looking at the water at ICM we did go to Bridge harbor he had no slings thier for rent all r rented out. I would not be at the mercy of them to go fishing.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your experience George. It is amazing how fast something can go down hill. When I left, I told Randy that it is definately time to go when I can't even rely on them to do the simple things such as flush the engines. It is sad.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

BeachP, there is often no one there that can operate a forklift after noon. Not that they don't know how just too much to drink to operate it. On more than one occasion Susan begged me not to ask Randy to move my boat. Hmm, wonder why? 

Reminds me of the Soup **** episode on Seinfeld.......if you said anything you know what I mean. 

The place was appraised at around $1.5. Round the gross income for storage at 25,000 and debt service with insurance at $15,000, leave you $10K for bills, taxes, wages, repairs, etc. Be lucky to break even. Your profit would have to come from fuel.....they dont sell much ice or bait. I agree the place will be on the auction block. Textbook example of running a business into the ground.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

on to bigger and better things.  buy a house with a slip.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2005)

This is a funny thread.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What makes it funny? Alcohol + heavy machinery = Disaster . . . . or even DEATH!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry for your problems. I think you hit the nail on the head with "frequent users". Mike always took care of us, although sometimes he seemed grouchy if we ran 2 or 3 days in a row. IMHO, the real loss occurred when Hector left with Mike. He was always very cooperative, friendly, and seemed extremely competent. And Susan was always very accomodating and always seemed like a nice lady. 

For about the same money, I love the GYB. Rita and Mr. Barr have taken great care of us, the club is very nice although I don't use it much, the only drawback is working on the boat in the sling or the slip, but that's pretty minor. I'm a relatively new offshore boat owner, but I've been very pleased.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Isn't Popeye one of the investors for the marina going in next door to ICM? I bet this thread has him rolling on the floor.....out the door.... to the bank.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone know Randy's last name?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Moffat, why SC?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Isn't Popeye one of the investors for the marina going in next door to ICM? I bet this thread has him rolling on the floor.....out the door.... to the bank.


Viewing his previous posts he doesn't have too much good to say about BH either. Hmmmm . . . .


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

yup, wrong guy, my mistake.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I tell you what scares the hell out of me about that place... all those little kids (family member of some sort helping out - cute as hell but ??)running around on the weekends jumping from boat with that 80,000 lb forklift running around. I personally witnessed a co-worked get run over and killed by a forklift a month back and trust it's not something you want to see..I even approached Randy about it and told him about my recent experiece because it really made me nervous watching those little guys..he had it under control... Oh well he'll have competition soon and maybe he'll be singing a different tune once there are better options out there...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

By the looks of it ,Popeye is a big fan of Mingo over at BH. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee

Fish'N Addiction Guide Service

[email protected]

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Moffat, why SC?


just curious.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Mike?? I know that he started his own mobile marine business and the tilt/trim went out in my starboard yammie. I was hoping he might be able to go to Kirby and fix it. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

popeye is aparently a one hit wonder that has hit about 15 times making strange/stupid coments on threads.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Boomer I saw him the other day changing oil in the motors on the boat JOB SITE. I dont know his # but maybe the folks in the office at Kirby may know it. Sorry that I cant help any more than that. Which boat is yours there? We have the Cape Horn in the bunk slips.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Who owns this place, it doesn't sound like the guy (Randy) is wise enough to own something worth 1.5 Million.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Ph #*

Mike cell # 979-235-0892



Boomer said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with Mike?? I know that he started his own mobile marine business and the tilt/trim went out in my starboard yammie. I was hoping he might be able to go to Kirby and fix it. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

I forgot to mention I met a guy last week who was paying Randy full storage fee over the winter so he had a place for his boat when got around to taking the boat down there. When he brought the boat in, Randy told him he was out of space and so far has refused to refund the money this guy paid him. I thought I had seen about EVERYTHING from my experiences, but the more I read & hear, the more amazed I am.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Otte,
We all know that the most outrageous and incredibly stupid behavior is by people who are drunk out of their minds. The best is yet to come I'm afraid.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Isn't Popeye one of the investors for the marina going in next door to ICM? I bet this thread has him rolling on the floor.....out the door.... to the bank.


HEE HEE HAW HAW!!!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, had no idea that all that was going on. But for anyone who is close to freeport, they are working on a marina in the old river, and they are trying to get it going. Also i hear a guy is putting one on surfside as well. Just rumors but, Lets look at the options now...icm, bridge harbor, kirby, and maybe a few, little private ones here and there. Keep you fingers crossed, i work with a city council member in freeport and she says they are having lots of problems getting that marina up and passed for build.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I have the Grady White Bimini 306 (30ft CC) named Bee Jay. Been at Kirby's for going on five years now and have no plans of ever leaving.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*House with a slip*

George buy a small house with a slip...or find someone with a house and rent a slip from them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sounds like a call to their insurance carrier is in order to let them know about the drunk forklift operator.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Is there anybody who still buys gas from them who does not keep a boat there? The last few times I checked, they were way more expensive than BH or Kirby.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Sounds like a call to their insurance carrier is in order to let them know about the drunk forklift operator.


I was thinking about their Insurance Carrier too. Could picture his Insurance agent being a member on this board and reading this post. Would make him grab his chest.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It sounds like OSHA would have a field day down there.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

So would the TABC, Mont.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I wonder if a bigger boat was on the wait list?*

I hear its $10 per foot. So if he has a 33 or 36 footer waiting, he might not mind phishing off a mere 29 footer.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Actually, from what I hear he is trying to get rid of the larger boats in favor of the smaller ones. Thinks he can make more money that way. Go figure, sounds like he went to the "Three Stooges School of Economics". I think it would be fun to have a parade of boats of ex ICM'ers parade in front of ICM in the near future.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Hello?*

Jeez, John even if there was a freaking Queen Mary on the waiting list you don't run people off like that in a drunken craze.........where is the decency anymore? No rational person would treat so many long term customers like that.



Johnboat said:


> I hear its $10 per foot. So if he has a 33 or 36 footer waiting, he might not mind phishing off a mere 29 footer.


----------



## tim dennis (Aug 23, 2005)

*tall1fin*

tall1fin, James @ Kirby provides excellent service. been there 6 yrs. good luck


----------



## esCape (May 25, 2004)

Seems they would want to keep the frequent, twin/triple boats just to make the extra on gas


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Tall1fin:
just sent you a PM

Thanks, John


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

It takes years of hard work to build a good business, but no time at all to destroy one.

I've seen this before.

Syncerus


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Everybody at Kirby is very good and helpful. The facilities are great. There is not ice or bait to be had on premise but that is not big deal. They are supposed to be adding a credit card reader for the gas pumps. The problem is that they are full, I think


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

Syncerus said:


> It takes years of hard work to build a good business, but no time at all to destroy one.
> 
> I've seen this before.
> 
> Syncerus


Well, the price will then go down too... not that I could buy it... 

George... don't look back where that guy is concerned! You will read soon of someone's boat being dropped or someone getting killed or hurt there... and it won't be you. Service... that is what that business is ALL about. No service... no business! I guess the guys only want to store boats... or at least have people PAY to store boats.. (that was a good one) Guess his occupancy rate is over 100 percent! :bounce: What a story... I needed the thread to lighten my day... but sorry you are out of a place to keep your boat. Gee, and I was just thinking of looking for a place up around Freeport to keep mine! 

WS4F....


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

WS4F

"Its only a flesh wound"! All what you said is true and better in the long run. I have to say so many have offered to lend a helping hand. 99.99% of the fishing community are awesome people. Thanks to those who offererd help. Charlie Koll, Roger, Marty, John, Mike, Emery, Tom, Kirby Marina who told me to just come down and find a spot anywhere, and the others on here that offered a place. Right now the boat is at Rogers place and this weekend will be in the water docked at an undisclosed bulhead


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

If you don't mind a short trip to the ramp, there is the Sunrise Boat storage behind the Dominos Pizza on 523, 1 minute from Buckeys. Contact Pat Varga @ 979-248-1646.

Brand new fully enclosed, concrete floor stalls. Takes five minutes to get to the ramp of your choice.

LW


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*No big boats*



Johnboat said:


> I hear its $10 per foot. So if he has a 33 or 36 footer waiting, he might not mind phishing off a mere 29 footer.


You would think that, but I think he likes the small ones because they are easier to move around. Ed had a 31 and then placed an order for a 38 Fountain. Randy said bring it on and we will take care of it.

After many months of paying on an empty spot to hold it, the new Fountain came in and Randy said "Sorry it's too big and I can not take it here."

That instantly resulted in 3 boats pulled from there. 38 Fountain, 26 Glacier Bay and 28 Hydra Sports.

$380
$260
$280

That's $920 a month he gave up instantly. If that was my place, I would bend over backwards to get that kind of money on 3 boats.

Oh well, all 3 are at Kirby's and everybody is happy.

Sorry to hear your story George.

If you need an immediate fix for 1 week. You can put it in the Fountain slip at Kirbys. The Fountain is still in Destin Fl. We are gonna fish over there again this weekend and then I will bring it back. It probably won't be back at Kirby's until Friday 7-14-06. Just check with Kirby's 1st so they know what's going on.

Mike 713-857-2179


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2005)

You guys complain too much.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Popeye, do you intend to contribute to this board or just tear it and people down? You have 17 posts and the majority of them are making fun of someone else or taking potshots. We appreciate contributors here. You got something to contribute?


Popeye said:


> You guys complain too much.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Popeye, do you intend to contribute to this board or just tear it and people down? You have 17 posts and the majority of them are making fun of someone else or taking potshots. We appreciate contributors here. You got something to contribute?


I think its funny that the guys on here that got screwed didn't say anything when it actually happened and then go run and post on here about what happened to them and what they should have done. If you don't like your service say something when it happens.

As for the # of my posts-A wise man once told me, "Never to get into a battle of wits with an unarmed man". Obviously, I need to add "woman" to that also.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Oops. You did it again. Wasn't that a song? Gee, I can't remember. I'm too stupid. Let me see if I can remember where that button is.


Popeye said:


> I think its funny that the guys on here that got screwed didn't say anything when it actually happened and then go run and post on here about what happened to them and what they should have done. If you don't like your service say something when it happens.
> 
> As for the # of my posts-A wise man once told me, "Never to get into a battle of wits with an unarmed man". Obviously, I need to add "woman" to that also.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sorry FC, beat ya too it


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Not that I agree with too much Popeye says, I really see no reason to ban him. This board is getting very thin-skinned.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Hello!*

Speaking of being unarmed dude........you admit the guys did in fact get screwed over at ICM but your only question is why they didn't say anything at the time? Every time my motors were not flushed I said something and when the boat was still in the shed when it should have been in the water I said something. I said something when I had to find a motel at 11:00 PM......All this saying something got no results....just lied to more and eventually got kicked out.

*You know whats interesting is that there are usually 2 sides to every story and the other side to this story is conspicuously absent on this thread. I suppose when the other side is sober enough to read and comprehend all this maybe they will.*

Dude, you just made a huge #### out of yourself insulting a woman like that. Very classy!



Popeye said:


> I think its funny that the guys on here that got screwed didn't say anything when it actually happened and then go run and post on here about what happened to them and what they should have done. If you don't like your service say something when it happens.
> 
> As for the # of my posts-A wise man once told me, "Never to get into a battle of wits with an unarmed man". Obviously, I need to add "woman" to that also.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> Not that I agree with too much Popeye says, I really see no reason to ban him. This board is getting very thin-skinned.


I'm not thin skinned. I am maybe the least active mod on this board. It's not about agree/dis-agree, it's about respect, or the open display of lack of respect for others, when the name calling starts, it's time to move on.
That's all I have to say on this subject. Mont has the final word, so he can contact him and explain.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

shoot, that needed to be done weeks ago. 

Mike T actually did post about the problems with that drystack when it happened and I believe popeye posted on that thread too, something stupid of course. Many others posted on it as well. Oh well, he is gone for the mean time, till he registers again.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Everybody knows you're a trouble maker George. LOL


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Jeff.........You never saw me cause a fuss at ICM or in person.......only on 2 Cool now and then just to keep it interesting.  Well except that time you were hogging the cleaning table with all those baitfish .......or whatever those little fish were. LOL


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Popeye, most people with a little bit of class try to work problems out one on one with the other party. George you showed a lot of class handling the situation like you did. I was at ICM for over a year and never saw George create any problems. I started thinking about George's comment about there being two sides to every story. When the thread ran about the boat sinking at ICM a month or two ago, a number of people came out in defense of ICM. I have not seen one comment in defense of them in this post.

I can speak first hand because I experienced the same problems as George. From the boat not being in the water when it was supposed to be, not flushing engines-many times, flooding the exhaust side of my generator when they were washing the boat, continually crossing the electrical systems, jamming another boat into mine in the dry storage, complaining when you asked them to put the boat in the water or you were not there the very minute they did put it in the water. I could go on but this will get too long. I, like George, tried to handle each problem with Randy and others there and was always told "these things could not happen here." Well, they did happen. I finally got tired of it and tired of wondering if they were flushing engines, etc, etc, I finally just left. It's too bad because the place ran well when Mike was there. It sure appears now they really could care less about the promises they make and the responsibilities they take on when they lease space to a boat owner. It's sad.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, the sweet smell of controversy. That sucks about ICM, from what I've heard it was pretty good, but I guess its gone downhill lately.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

What is really sad is it sounds like the current operation has a much HIGHER chance of seriously injuring or killing some poor customer and or owner family member.  I remember when the Fork Lift at GYB accidently ended up on top of one of their customers boat they had just floated. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Capt Snapper (Jul 17, 2005)

*I'm History*

After 2 years at ICM and being horribly spoiled by Mike, I'm history. The service has really hit the toilet, but the recent boat sinking really did it for me. For those remaining that think it is still worth it, all I can say is enjoy.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Funny, My best friends boat has been on blocks waiting on Kirby to finish the cock pit re-enforcement/paint Job they started back in April. Never pay Rip for anything in advance. Half the summer is gone and no boat. He is checking on their progress today and if they have done nothing, he plans on talking to Ed Bass. I have never had good service there, but then again never have good service anywhere in Freeport other than Dos Amigos.



tim dennis said:


> tall1fin, James @ Kirby provides excellent service. been there 6 yrs. good luck


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Right here*



Tall1fin said:


> WS4F
> 
> "Its only a flesh wound"! All what you said is true and better in the long run. I have to say so many have offered to lend a helping hand. 99.99% of the fishing community are awesome people. Thanks to those who offererd help. Charlie Koll, Roger, Marty, John, Mike, Emery, Tom, Kirby Marina who told me to just come down and find a spot anywhere, and the others on here that offered a place. Right now the boat is at Rogers place and this weekend will be in the water docked at an undisclosed bulhead


Now George you and Toby know that the both of you have a safe home here with me...I'll take care of your boats for you...


----------



## shooter57 (Jul 8, 2006)

are you sure they were drunk i have watched them smoke home rolled left handers


----------



## shooter57 (Jul 8, 2006)

i have been reading all of your comments about icm,Mike did spoil a lot of people he did get grouchy sometimes, you ever worked 18 to 20 hrs a day with little help. It will make you that way. But when you came to go fishing your boat was ready, when you returned it was taken care of.the service they get now sux because they dont care.iust my opinion


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, Shooter I've smelled the hebal essence reeking around that place too. Randy and Suzanne didnt appreciate Mike until they tried to do it without him. They screwed the pooch so bad with him just shows how stupid they are to bite the hand that feeds you. Consider Mike had to deal with Randy and Suzanne could be why he was grouchy at times. He told me the other day, "I kept Randy away from you guys last year, thats why the place was run right and fun.....now you know what I had to deal with"!


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

George, did you fish this weekend?
Carlos


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeep-Jeep! Too Funny!


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

*there is 2 sides to every story !*


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

What exactly are you supposed to get in services for the 300 bucks a month at this place? Are there Extras?


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Wahoo*

Yeah Carlos we went out on Sat. Was a grinder but then a school of wahoo on a weedline shook things up and made the day. Had a newbie 15 yr old catch one measured over 50" on my little Avet SX. Was Fun!



Dinho said:


> George, did you fish this weekend?
> Carlos


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

you guy's that have boats at icm, do a little research i am almost possitive that randy is not the sole owner , i believe he is glorified manangement. it is a real shame that people are paying hard earned money for service like that . the customer is no longer always right. sounds like kirby has good service. i have been in this area for a long time and no one has anything good to say about this guy. i have met him several times and he did not come off as the type that could run that operation solo. good luck guys!!!


----------

